#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [動漫] 狼人劍客，新品介紹

## 呆虎鯨

＊介紹
　　狼人劍客 1 

　　作　者： 啄木鳥真紀 
　　出版社： 東立 
　　出版日： 2008 年 01 月 30 日＊（圖片附註在下）

　　今天去漫畫租書店發現的，漫畫ｘｄ
　　風格很清新，狼人還好萌，真正萌的是裡面的一隻聖獸
　　當然是小隻的
　　圓圓的身體，圓圓的眼睛，好可愛啊啊啊＞ｗ＜！

　　很少見的獸漫，雖然主角想變成人，不過那願望似乎很微小
　　裡面也有說到人類對獸人的歧視，不過還滿好笑的
　　呆鯨推ｏｗｏ

　　不過主要在說什麼．．．
　　大概是有關於人類的破壞跟覺醒吧？
　　不過事實上有那麼好覺醒就好了ｏｔｚ
　　因為只有一集，所以介紹至此，謝謝
　　以上

----------


## M.S.Keith

已經早就把日文版入手的傢伙˙3˙/
應該說，這日本都已經完結篇了台灣現在才出實在是......

而且日本明明好好的叫做"流狼の旅"...給我翻譯成狼人劍客是怎樣!!!(噴

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

呀呀呀呀呀~

小獸才打算掃描上傳來說

而且打算先放在猜謎版XD

昨天都在看

瑪爾的孩子超可愛的啦>///<

拉蓋特超讚的啦

不過耳朵有點長就是了

TO 鯨:

作者是啄木鳥真紀喔XD 改一下吧

TO M.S.大:

小獸也認為翻譯的很爛...

如果不是看不懂日文小獸大概也會想盡辦法入手吧XD

----------


## 神原明野

明野上週六看見之後馬上毫不猶豫買了下來

用化學老師給的100元(啥)

(謎：你跟老師借錢買漫畫)

(明：我有那麼沒品？回答問題的獎勵咩)


標題的確翻的不好，總覺得……怎麼說，

他翻的「圖不對題」

因為乍看之下我以為是以戰鬥為主軸的RPG

結果只是狼人跟小女孩之間的奇文軼事罷了

有種上當的感覺


感覺獸人向的漫畫在台灣都不怎麼流行

「狼人劍客」還是我在我常去的那家漫畫店

看到的第二篇獸人漫畫(第一篇是陰陽大戰記)

所以看到漫畫時我就想日本一定已經出完了

結果月影已經收集到全套的日文系列了啊≡﹏≡

看不懂的話我來翻譯給你聽吧？月影(被毆飛



不過既然日本都已經出完結篇，那台灣的出版速度

應該就只差再授權跟翻億的時間而已了吧，慢慢等吧^^

(雖然等一本要等1、2個月啦)

----------


## J.C.

獸人為主角的漫畫 還是好人(?) 很少見喔
不知道一共有多少集呢?
劇情看起來還不錯 以後有時間會看看 
狼人的耳朵好長啊 比較像妖狐之類的 ^^;
感謝呆鯨的介紹 也歡迎其他同好放出幾張內頁圖給大家預覽一下 XD

----------


## a70701111

獻上六張內頁……
應該是在下看過的獸漫畫中，不是地雷的一本。
雖然有感覺這些會出很少。
但是內容在下真的很喜歡，希望大家都能夠看一下摟。
好的東西，就要分享出來XD

----------


## 秋之回憶

嗚呼乎  今天跑去買了呢ˊwˊ  看完覺得好棒阿~~~

耳朵  看起來好好摸的感覺=3=((遭拖行

期待第2集阿˙3˙

----------


## 那岐

看過之後就剛好聽星犬說樂園有獸開始介紹這本就跑來啦XD

其實是很不錯的漫畫，不然很多獸漫真的悶

故事內容頗有趣的，目前是第一集

照作者的說詞來看，是不會拖太多集。

----------


## 許狼中將

看大家評價還不錯的樣子！
加上我覺得還不賴！
我也買來看好了！

﹙開始擬定預算…﹚

----------


## sanari

第二集已經出了

個人私心是不太想讓主角變回人類啦
再說主角說他在找變回人類的方法
可是他在旅途中都一直在找藉口在逃避找回變成人的方法

另外第三集是最後一集

題外話
故事內容照古老時代的翻譯
應該會有幾種可能吧
1.帶著羅莉旅行的狼人大叔
2.帶著狼人出去旅行的羅莉

----------


## 艾斯

> 題外話
> 故事內容照古老時代的翻譯
> 應該會有幾種可能吧
> 1.帶著羅莉旅行的狼人大叔
> 2.帶著狼人出去旅行的羅莉


真翻譯成這樣我會暈倒... = ="
其實我也對這譯名有意見  =3=a
要翻的話我覺得就『浪狼之旅』或『狼人之旅』好了
兩個都怪的話就『拉蓋特之旅』好了!!
就像『奇諾之旅』一樣!! XD (爆)

一和二集已經看完
實在是不錯~(大心)
市面上想找這一種類的漫畫還真的是天不從人願 ˊ.ˋ
在店裡看到時真是又驚又喜!  >W<
還有大張的海報(盯好久)

不過有點小抱怨
除了序章拉蓋特大顯身手後
後面的故事可以說根本是在繞著庫克露打傳嘛...  =3=
拉蓋特反而變成隨身保鑣了...
(都快變『庫克露之旅』了...(核爆))
希望第三集拉蓋特的戲份能多些了
(但又真不希望三集就結束了...真希望集數能多些 ><")

私心:
拉蓋特別變回來啦!!你不知道你這樣反而更帥耶!!XD

----------


## 蘭風

經過本人仔細的尋找後,終於找到了下載地址..XDDDDDDDDDD
ed2k://|file|[comic][%E7%8B%BC%E4%BA%BA%E5%8A%8D%E5%AE%A2][%E5%95%84%E6%9C%A8%E9%B3%A5%E7%9C%9F%E7%B4%80].vol.01.rar|50924816|8CFBD743AB1C9817FD2B0BF18209CBFA|h=ILJZCJRF7MK2QRRXAXPCFUNHAT6N2RDV|/
只有電驢的連接,迅雷,快車的沒有找到,不過迅雷也可以下載電驢的連接了.......

----------


## Net.狼

喔喔~這本上次翻過了
基本上感想就是...

拉蓋特你好*萌*啊!!
根本就是集合萌物於一身的家伙

一堆可愛的表情
恩恩
還常常臉紅(爆)

很好小生被你萌殺了(拖走)

----------


## sanari

最後一集昨天出了
昨天晚上十點後在網路上看到
原本想去7-11買的
不過想想應該7-11沒賣吧
他們只賣比較有名的漫畫

所以今天要去漫畫屋敗下來
我還以為最後一集不會很快出說

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

看完了...

結局蠻不錯

越看越覺得 

梵諦思佳的容器好萌阿!! 

可惜出場只有三頁...

----------


## godauuy

結局了ˊˋ"

當我看到這部時眼睛還為之一亮.....

期待作者能夠出下一部 萌!?獸人...不對應該是說好的獸人漫畫XD"

----------


## 鴻虎

前幾天已經全部入手完畢...
看完後  結局還不錯啦....
但是小弟覺得...還是....不要變回來比較好阿!!!!!!!!!

還是希望以後能再看到獸人為主角的漫畫~~

----------


## B平方

馬上把3集都買下來
太好看啦!!!!!!!!!
可是最後還是變回人了  :onion_10:  為什麼呀!!!!!!!!!

----------


## a70701111

畢竟那就是結束的最後絕招阿XD
總比某高橋留X子的漫畫死都不結還好哪……
話說這三本漫畫在下買了兩套，目前正在佈教中。
希望其他獸看道都會喜歡……

----------


## 玄悠閒熊

當時看到時....馬上買下這3本XD"

看到裡面 拉蓋特的萌樣?!讓我心動到要撲上他?!?

裡面劇情很棒~~還有拉蓋特和薛爾也好可愛~~

托伊亞奉越看越喜歡~結局也很不錯XD"

----------


## J.C.

稍微搜尋一下就找到線上觀看版本了
http://www.5kmh.com/modules/cartoon/...fo.php?id=4266
大陸的網站不知道台灣連起來速度如何就是
如果不確定內容如何 可以先看看線上版的再決定要不要買

關於求檔求下載的回文將會於近日內刪除

----------


## 鵺影

> 第二集已經出了
> 
> 個人私心是不太想讓主角變回人類啦
> 再說主角說他在找變回人類的方法
> 可是他在旅途中都一直在找藉口在逃避找回變成人的方法


在下也希望拉蓋特就一直是拉蓋特，
不要變回艾吉斯的樣子會更好的說...XD

不過他找藉口逃避變成人，
也是意味著他不斷的在逃避過往，
畢竟兩百年前發生的事...

----------


## 古夜小狼

驢子上有全部的3本~
但是..後兩本基本沒資源..
想試試可以試試~

電驢地址

    02:ed2k://|file|[comic][%E7%8B%BC%E4%BA%BA%E5%8A%8D%E5%AE%A2][%E5%95%84%E6%9C%A8%E9%B3%A5%E7%9C%9F%E7%B4%80].vol.02.rar|50092536|46F1E1163EC665254273D3C4348EC96D|/
03:ed2k://|file|[comic][%E7%8B%BC%E4%BA%BA%E5%8A%8D%E5%AE%A2][%E5%95%84%E6%9C%A8%E9%B3%A5%E7%9C%9F%E7%B4%80].vol.03end.rar|55034116|07436004DA79711CB35EAE696FAF78B9|/    
    


果然在線的也有~在線的很方便~

很想支持正版餓~漫畫的價格還是能接受的~
但是不知道大陸買不買的到台灣正版?

----------


## tsuki.白

這一部白也很歡樂的看完了

雖然感覺畫風有點老
不過整部漫畫的氛圍就給人溫馨的感覺
作者的繪畫功底也不錯

梵諦思佳的容器大萌+1(毛毛的好想抱阿>///<

不過拉古總是強調庫克露胸部小這件事把我囧到了XD

話說我這邊可以代理到台灣的正版漫畫
只不過成本會貴一點就是了''''

----------


## 蘭風

費盡九牛二虎之力才找到下載地址。。。
第一本（電驢） 
ed2k://|file|[comic][%E7%8B%BC%E4%BA%BA%E5%8A%8D%E5%AE%A2][%E5%95%84%E6%9C%A8%E9%B3%A5%E7%9C%9F%E7%B4%80].vol.01.rar|50924816|8CFBD743AB1C9817FD2B0BF18209CBFA|h=ILJZCJRF7MK2QRRXAXPCFUNHAT6N2RDV|/ 
第二本（電驢） 
ed2k://|file|[comic][%E7%8B%BC%E4%BA%BA%E5%8A%8D%E5%AE%A2][%E5%95%84%E6%9C%A8%E9%B3%A5%E7%9C%9F%E7%B4%80].vol.02.rar|50092536|46F1E1163EC665254273D3C4348EC96D| 
第三本（迅雷） 
http://download478.mediafire.com/whj...3wyo/GMS03.rar 
我已經托生意朋友去台灣買了。。。。70RMB一本

----------


## 環伐貳閃

> 畢竟那就是結束的最後絕招阿XD
> 總比某高橋留X子的漫畫死都不結還好哪……
> 話說這三本漫畫在下買了兩套，目前正在佈教中。
> 希望其他獸看道都會喜歡……


驚!!第一次看到真有人在佈教的(此方!?)
真是大手筆呀...

之前有聽說過這部漫畫
沒想到跟想像完全不同啊啊~!!!
那名字跟內容沒啥關係嘛!!

台灣的獸人漫真的好少...
希望作者快出新書~

私心:果然還是別變回人類好(狼版的各位都這麼想吧?)

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

> 驚!!第一次看到真有人在佈教的(此方!?)
> 真是大手筆呀...
> 
> 之前有聽說過這部漫畫
> 沒想到跟想像完全不同啊啊~!!!
> 那名字跟內容沒啥關係嘛!!
> 
> 台灣的獸人漫真的好少...
> 希望作者快出新書~
> ...


豈止不要變回人類啊....連梵諦思佳的容器都別回復原狀才是王道XD(大私心

說到拉蓋特老是用"庫克露的胸部小"這件事來惹她生氣....

理由大概就跟"一個男生喜歡一個女生時會故意欺負她"的某種理論一樣吧(死

----------


## 劍痞

「沒注意到第三集上頭的END字樣，
「變成人了？那故事……」（愣）

「艾吉斯的作為在那種情況下也只能說是人之常情了……
「但最後拉蓋特是獲得了永生還是原先的壽命呢。」

「說是懲罰……愧疚的心其實很難長存吧，
「畢竟有那樣的推力在……」（思）

「聖獸返回容器那段的鳥人，確實讓劍驚訝了點，
「鳥怎麼會說人話……」（汗）

----------


## 鵺影

> 「但最後拉蓋特是獲得了永生還是原先的壽命呢。」


應該是原先的壽命，
因為梵蒂思佳有提到「在剩下的人生中」這句話。




> 「鳥怎麼會說人話……」（汗）


托伊亞奉並不是直接講人話，
就如同旅途中梵蒂思佳和庫克露的對話方式一樣，
那是一種心靈意識的交流，
類似於直接出現在腦中的聲音，
所以庫克露才會覺得牠們聖獸的聲音很像。

如果你指的是薛爾的話，
只能想像也許是托伊亞奉給予他的能力吧。

----------


## sanyo

看完了！可是。。。。
為什么拉蓋特要變回來啊～～～～～給我變回去！～～～～（指
作者再畫個外傳就好了。。。（到時候繼續私心？

發現到要是直接把”流狼の旅“直接翻成”流狼之旅“的話很容易聽成”牛郎織女“呢（大汗

話說我就是在推薦漫畫的時候對朋友說這句翻好的日文他聽成”牛郎織女“的
（友人：愛情漫畫嗎？（大汗        ）

----------


## 闇影龍

狼人劍客喔......

某獸已經友1~3集了說.......

但是某獸看完他後有種虎頭蛇尾的感覺耶= =........

----------


## 逍月

哈...
下載到全部了...
還蠻清晰的...
想分享給大家，但又不知怎麼上傳...

恩...『拉古』真的很萌～～XD
他表情還蠻豐富的～～
可是找不到適合的彩圖當大頭貼啊！

----------


## 蒼心

哇~~~今天寄來了!!

趕快看(快速翻頁ING)

..............

這麼會這麼短!!!不~~~還想看~~~拉蓋特超帥的說!!!

我超喜歡他的!!!

另外1~3及提供很多畫狼人的視角!!!真的不錯!!

不過,拉蓋特的尾巴好短喔!!!

----------

